# tengo miedo a / de / para que me quiebre (preposiciones)



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

Aquí está algo interesante.  Otra línea de otra peli.  

A: ¿Tienes miedo?  Are you scared?
B: ¿A que me quiebre?  To be killed?
A: Sí.  Yes.
B: Nel.  No.

También podía haber dicho "¿Para morirme?" en vez de "¿A que me quiebre?", ¿verdad?  Si lo es, ¿cuándo se diría una sobre otra?  No entiendo este matiz.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Axwek

bailarín said:


> Hola, foreros:
> 
> Aquí está algo interesante. Otra línea de otra peli.
> 
> A: ¿Tienes miedo? Are you scared?
> B: ¿A que me quiebre? To be killed?
> A: Sí. Yes.
> B: Nel. No.
> 
> También podía haber dicho ("¿Para morirme?") en vez de "¿A que me quiebre?" , ¿verdad? Si lo es, ¿cuándo se diría una sobre otra? No entiendo este matiz.
> 
> Podrías decir
> 
> 1. A que me muera?
> 2. A morir?
> 3. De morir?
> 
> No se mucha gramatica, pero "PARA morirme?" NO suena bien. "A morirme" suena mejor, aunque prefiero las primeras tres.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mate

Hola bailarín:

Quebrarse (en este caso) = to break down

No tiene nada que ver con morirse ni con ser asesinado.


----------



## Axwek

Mateamargo said:


> Hola bailarín:
> 
> Quebrarse (en este caso) = to break down
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con morirse ni con ser asesinado.


 
En México si se usa esta palabra como sinónimo de morir, aunque "quebrar" es una palabra usada solo entre gente joven (12-25 años).


----------



## bailarín

Hola, Mate.

Efectivamente, lo es según ciertos países.

*quebrar**.* (Del  lat. _crepāre_, estallar,  romper con estrépito).
* 8.     *  tr._ Col._,_ El Salv._ y_ Guat._ *matar*      (‖ quitar la vida). U. t. c. prnl.

_Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Mate

No lo sabía. 

Entonces yo diría "tengo miedo *de *que Fulano me quiebre (me mate)". Pero habría que ver cómo dicen en los países en que usan "quebrar". Tal vez Axwek sepa si allá los jóvenes dicen "tengo miedo a que me quiebre" o "de que me quiebre".


----------



## Axwek

Mateamargo said:


> No lo sabía.
> 
> Entonces yo diría "tengo miedo *de *que Fulano me quiebre (me mate)". Pero habría que ver cómo dicen en los países en que usan "quebrar". Tal vez Axwek sepa si allá los jóvenes dicen "tengo miedo a que me quiebre" o "de que me quiebre".


 
"Quebrar" tiene el mismito significado de "Morir".
Así que NO puedes decir "Tengo miedo de que Fulano me quiebre" = "Tengo miedo de que Fulano me muera"

Lo más normal sería 
"Tengo miedo a quebrarme".

Viendolo de ese lado
"To be killed" is not the translation

¿A que me quiebre? = To die?


----------



## bailarín

Me interesa la sintaxis de este diálogo.

A: ¿Tienes miedo?  Are you scared?
B: ¿A que me quiebre?  To be killed?

Así que, ¿ésta es válida también?

A: ¿Tienes ansias?  Are you anxious?
B: ¿A que lo pase?  Of what will happen?

Quizás si me den otros ejemplos, tendré una mejor idea.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Axwek

bailarín said:


> Me interesa la sintaxis de este diálogo.
> 
> A: ¿Tienes miedo? Are you scared?
> B: ¿A que me quiebre? To *die*?
> 
> Así que, ¿ésta es válida también?
> 
> A: ¿Tienes ansias? Are you anxious?
> B: ¿A que lo pase? Of what will happen?
> 
> Tus ejemplos están bien.
> 
> A: ¿Estás feliz?
> B: ¿De ganar?
> A: Si
> B: Demaciado
> 
> A: ¿Tienes miedo?
> B: ¿De morir?/¿De perder el juego?/¿De casarte?/¿Al destino?/¿A la muerte?
> 
> En la sintaxis de estos dialogos, la respuesta de "B" puede empezar con "DE" perder el juego? ó "A" perder el juego?. Pero en el caso de "estás feliz?" no puedes usar "A" ganar.
> Así que para que estés seguro en las preguntas de "B" utiliza "DE".


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> Hola, foreros:
> 
> Aquí está algo interesante.  Otra línea de otra peli.
> 
> A: ¿Tienes miedo?  Are you scared?
> B: ¿A que me quiebre?  To be killed?
> A: Sí.  Yes.
> B: Nel.  No.
> 
> También podía haber dicho "¿Para morirme?" en vez de "¿A que me quiebre?", ¿verdad?  Si lo es, ¿cuándo se diría una sobre otra?  No entiendo este matiz.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Si quebrar = matar, yo diría que sería: ¿De que me mate?


----------



## Mate

Axwek said:


> "Quebrar" tiene el mismito significado de "Morir".
> Así que NO puedes decir "Tengo miedo de que Fulano me quiebre" = "Tengo miedo de que Fulano me muera"
> 
> Lo más normal sería
> "Tengo miedo a quebrarme".
> 
> Viendolo de ese lado
> "To be killed" is not the translation
> 
> ¿A que me quiebre? = To die?



Lo que pasa es que en la cita que puso antes bailarín dice esto: *
quebrar**.* (Del  lat. _crepāre_, estallar,  romper con  estrépito).
* 8.     *  tr._ Col._,_ El Salv._ y_ Guat._ *matar*      (‖ quitar la vida). U. t. c.  prnl.

_Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos  reservados_


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

Axwek said:


> "Quebrar" tiene el mismito significado de "Morir".
> Así que NO puedes decir "Tengo miedo de que Fulano me quiebre" = "Tengo miedo de que Fulano me muera"
> 
> Lo más normal sería
> "Tengo miedo a quebrarme".
> 
> Viendolo de ese lado
> "To be killed" is not the translation
> 
> ¿A que me quiebre? = To die?


 
No soy muy versada en en "quebrar" con este matiz, sólo he escuchado:
el - me la quebro! (diciendole a una chava que si seguira haciando algo, la mataba. Notese que el acento tónico va en la primera sílaba).

Mis dos (inútiles) centavos 

EDIT: Recordando una llamada que tuve hace poco:
Tipo al teléfono: El trató de quebrarme!


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> Me interesa la sintaxis de este diálogo.
> 
> A: ¿Tienes miedo?  Are you scared?
> B: ¿A que me quiebre?  To be killed?
> 
> Así que, ¿ésta es válida también?
> 
> A: ¿Estás preocupado/inquieto/nervioso?  Are you anxious?
> B: ¿De que lo pase?  Of what will happen?
> 
> Quizás si me den otros ejemplos, tendré una mejor idea.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.


Estar ansioso es estar deseoso de algo.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Una preguntitita. ¿Es miedo _a_ o miedo _de_?


----------



## Axwek

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Una preguntitita. ¿Es miedo _a_ o miedo _de_?


 
both are correct "Miedo a + infinitive verb" or "Miedo de + infinitive verb"


----------



## Mate

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Una preguntitita. ¿Es miedo _a_ o miedo _de_?


En este caso es *miedo de*.

Miedo de morir, miedo de matar, miedo de que me maten. Así es como lo expresamos en mi variedad de castellano.


Pero es *miedo a* en otros casos: miedo a las alturas, a quedarse encerrado en el elevador/ascensor, miedo al éxito.


----------



## eli-chi

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> No soy muy versada en en "quebrar" con este matiz, sólo he escuchado:
> él - me la quiebro! (diciéndole a una chava que si siguiera haciendo algo, la mataría. Nótese que el acento tónico va en la primera sílaba).
> 
> Mis dos (inútiles) centavos
> 
> EDIT: Recordando una llamada que tuve hace poco:
> Tipo al teléfono: El trató de quebrarme!


¡No tienen nada de inútiles! En estos dos ejemplos se entiende claramente que es "matar".


----------



## bailarín

I think I am being unclear.

Lo que me confunde es el "a que + _subjuntivo_" en la respuesta (¿a que me quiebre?) y su uso.  Nunca he oído esta construcción y me pregunto su aplicación en este contexto y situaciones parecidas.


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> I think I am being unclear.
> 
> Lo que me confunde es el "a que + _subjuntivo_" en la respuesta (¿a que me quiebre?) y su uso.  Nunca he oído esta construcción y me pregunto su aplicación en este contexto y situaciones parecidas.


Si quebrar = matar, entonces debe ser "de que"
Si quebrar = morir, entonces puede ser: "de morir" o "a morir"
Ahora podrás entender lo que nos ocurre con las preposiciones del inglés a nosotros, sobre todo con "in" y "on".


----------



## Mate

bailarín said:


> I think I am being unclear.
> 
> Lo que me confunde es el "a que + _subjuntivo_" en la respuesta (¿a que me quiebre?) y su uso.  Nunca he oído esta construcción y me pregunto su aplicación en este contexto y situaciones parecidas.


Pero en vez de "quiebre" podrías haber elegido un verbo más normalito ¿no?

¿Tu pregunta es cómo se construye "miedo a que me mate, rompa un brazo, etc."?


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

eli-chi said:


> ¡No tienen nada de inútiles! En estos dos ejemplos se entiende claramente que es "matar".


 
¡Gracias por las correcciones!

Y sólo un comentario. La frase que yo escuché no es "me la quiebro" sino "me la quebro" (con acento ranchero).
'Pal caso da lo mismo.

Bailarín: "Tengo miedo a que me quiebre", "tengo miedo a que se moleste conmigo", "tengo miedo a que me descubran". Por otro lado, también se puede: "tengo miedo de que se moleste", "tengo miedo de que me descubran'.
"Tengo miedo de que me quiebre", en lo personal, me suena muy rebuscado. Ya sea porque quienes suelen decirlo (en mi experiencia) usan un español muy de rancho, o porque suena a trabalenguas.
Mejor que alguien más conteste, porque yo ya me confundí, tee hee hee!


----------



## bailarín

Muy bien.  Creo que ahora lo tengo claro.  Decidí consultarlo con la almohada. 

No estaba seguro por qué personaje B contestaba en el modo tal como hizo.  Después de releer este hilo entero, me doy cuenta de que sólo completaba la oración de personaje A.  Simple.  También me doy cuenta de que las siguientes opciones quieren decir la misma cosa:

Tengo miedo a que me quiebre. *
Tengo miedo a que me muera. *
Tengo miedo a morir. **
Tengo miedo de morir.

Respectivamente, en inglés, sus equivalentes serían:
I'm scared that I may die. *
I'm scared that I may die. *
I'm scared to die. **
I'm scared of dying.

  *Literalmente, se traduce "I'm scared to that I may die" pero nadie dice  así.
  **Literalmente, se traduce "I'm scared to dying" pero nadie dice así.

Gracias a todos.  Deseo que pudiera darles un ejemplo más positivo.   Pero, sin embargo, me gustó todo. 

¡Ciao, un abrazote y muchos saludos!


----------



## eli-chi

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> ¡Gracias por las correcciones!
> Y sólo un comentario. La frase que yo escuché no es "me la quiebro" sino *"me la quebro" *(con acento ranchero).
> *¡Lo sospeché desde un principio! *(Como decía "el chavo del 8"  ...  creo que era él).  Pero lo corregí pensando en que este es un foro-diccionario (en teoría, al menos ).
> 
> Bailarín: "Tengo miedo a que me quiebre",  (¡no lo dudo, V-G!)
> "tengo miedo de que se moleste conmigo",
> "tengo miedo de que me descubran".


¡Tengo la impresión *de que* te vamos a confundir/estamos confundiendo más, bailarín!


----------



## flljob

Tengo miedo *de *que [él] me quiebre - Tengo miedo de que [él] me mate.
Tengo miedo a morir. Tengo miedo de morir.


----------



## eli-chi

bailarín said:


> Muy bien.  Creo que ahora lo tengo claro.  Decidí consultarlo con la almohada.
> 
> No estaba seguro por qué personaje B contestaba en el modo tal como hizo.  Después de releer este hilo entero, me doy cuenta de que sólo completaba la oración de personaje A.  Simple.  También me doy cuenta de que las siguientes opciones quieren decir la misma cosa:
> 
> Tengo miedo a que me quiebre. *
> Tengo miedo a que me muera. *
> Tengo miedo a morir. **
> Tengo miedo de morir.
> 
> Respectivamente, en inglés, sus equivalentes serían:
> I'm scared that I may die. *
> I'm scared that I may die. *
> I'm scared to die. **
> I'm scared of dying.
> 
> *Literalmente, se traduce "I'm scared to that I may die" pero nadie dice  así.
> **Literalmente, se traduce "I'm scared to dying" pero nadie dice así.
> 
> Gracias a todos.  ¿Deseo que pudiera darles? un ejemplo más positivo.   Pero/Sin embargo, me gustó todo.
> 
> ¡Ciao, un abrazote y muchos saludos!


¡Sí que lo entendiste!  ¡Felicitaciones!
Lo que está extrañísimo es lo que señalo en rojo.  Podría ser: "Desearía haber podido darles/haberles podido dar..."  Sé que suena raro que "desear" esté en ese tiempo, pero es una de las formas en que yo lo diría.
Saludos para ti tb.


----------



## bailarín

eli-chi said:


> ¡Sí que lo entendiste!  ¡Felicitaciones!
> Lo que está extrañísimo es lo que señalo en rojo.  Podría ser: "Desearía haber podido darles/haberles podido dar..."  Sé que suena raro que "desear" esté en ese tiempo, pero es una de las formas en que yo lo diría.
> Saludos para ti tb.



Sí, eso es.   Fue una errata de mi parte.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

eli-chi said:


> ¡Tengo la impresión *de que* te vamos a confundir/estamos confundiendo más, bailarín!


 
Después de haberlo consultado arduamente anoche (con la almohada) veo que tienes toda la razón.
No sobre las confundidas, sino las correcciones  
De nuevo: Mil gracias!


----------



## eli-chi

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> Después de haberlo consultado arduamente anoche (con la almohada) veo que tienes toda la razón.
> No sobre las confundidas, sino las correcciones
> De nuevo: Mil gracias!


¡No hay de qué!  Mi idea es que todos hemos llegado aquí con el fin de aprender.  Y si por ahí ("Y si en una de esas") podemos colaborar, ¡qué bueno!


----------

